
Two Google Homes chatting with one another - dmtroyer
https://www.twitch.tv/seebotschat/v/112486355
======
CarolineW
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13336416](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13336416)

